# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Micro/Macro

## flocko

Map something small as if it were really big.  A patch of moss becomes a forest. Pebbles become mountains. A sidewalk crack becomes a ravine. A city carved into the side of a penny.

----------


## Jaxilon

Love the idea.

----------


## lostatsea

Sounds like fun!  Say a village surrounded by mountains made from a tree bark photo !!

----------


## Sular

I agree. I'm really intrigued by the idea of something like that city carved into the side of a penny; something that would be at once both very large and very tiny.

----------


## Lukc

Sounds cool, it's actually an idea I've been toying with for a couple of weeks already.

----------

